# Airman Vintage 1953 Ltd Edition



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi 

also posted this on the Glycine forum - anyone seen any profile shots of the new model? It has a domed sapphire but so far I've only seen images face on or PDF graphics of the same.

be nice to know what it's profile is like.

Also - does anyone know if it has the cross hatch pattern on the winding crown?

I also wonder how reflective the crystal will be being domed sapphire - badly, without any AR, I would imagine.

Otherwise - beautiful looking watch and, something different.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

HI Ian,
I have one ordered so will be able to post pics ASAP when I return home in three weeks (They're expecting the watch to be delivered by then).
Not sure about the cross hatched crown. 
The silver dial is domed...a nice retro touch that should also look nice at an angle.
I haven't seen any other pics of the watch yet.


----------



## Brian Russo (Sep 15, 2012)

The 1953 Vintage *does *have the cross-hatching on the crown for the bezel. It *does not* have it on the main crown.

Beautiful watch! Look forward to seeing more of it. I have a personal crusade against cyclops so it's not for me sadly.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

That's good news about the "hatching" on the bezel crown. 
The worse your near vision gets the more you start to embrace the cyclops 
You can also have them removed...plenty of guys had that done on their Mara SARs


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info Dennis and Brian. It is a beauty and I personally like cyclops - the look as well as the practicality - love the early Airman with them - the Special for example. One thing I liked about the Special II I had and a feature I like about my GMT II - I think Im in the minority though  

Really looking forward to seeing the pics of your 1953 when it arrives. Very promising looking watch so far. Nice to have something rare and different among the rare and different!


----------



## bigblue_hi (Apr 1, 2011)

Good point Dennis! Not sure why I didn't consider that. Definitely look forward to seeing some wrist shots of it. I wish more manufacturers included wrist shots on their site. It's difficult to get an idea of how these watches 'wear' from just a lone pic.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Great pics of this watch!
https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/glicyne-airman-vintage-1953-a-774767.html


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Just arrived and I love it, especially the domed sapphire with cyclops.


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Beautiful! Love it! Nice purchase Dennis - congrats. I hope you don't regret flipping the 22


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

The 1953 is incredibly beautiful. Maybe the prettiest watch I've owned. So it was with some trepidation that I sent it off yesterday to Jack Alexyon at IWW. I'm getting the hands DLC (black) coated and the underside of the crystal AR coated. It will make the watch far more functional and readable. Hopefully no less beautiful. Will post pics as soon as it returns.


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow! Brave move Dennis. Interested to see the results - I thought the lack of AR would be an issue on that domed crystal but, like you say, it's hot to be one of the best looking watches Glycine have ever done.


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Just sent the Base 22 away to have the cyclops fitted - I hate sending watches in the post - especially this time of year, but excited for the results 😄


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Pic from Jack. The black hands turned out even better than I had hoped! Looks super. I'll have it back in a few days!


----------



## JKKJ (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice job. Dennis, that looks great!
Happy New Year!


----------



## l3wy (Jun 16, 2012)

Dennis Smith said:


> Pic from Jack. The black hands turned out even better than I had hoped! Looks super. I'll have it back in a few days!
> 
> View attachment 920321


That really looks nice.. should send the pic to Glycine


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Lovely job - that's really made a difference! Very very nice. 👍


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

Dennis Smith said:


> Pic from Jack. The black hands turned out even better than I had hoped! Looks super. I'll have it back in a few days!
> 
> View attachment 920321


This is how it should have been from Glycine IMO. I'm sorry, but I think it was a pretty bad move to put pale hands on a pale dial. Now, with the DLC`d hands, it looks spectacular! Well done sir. Everything is in the details, and details definitely make a huge difference here. I like it a lot as it is now.

Congrats for the new Glycine and the great mod.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi all,
I got the watch back! Thought I'd send along some quick pics. We decided not to AR coat the crystal, and you're not going to believe why. To Jack's eye, and to mine, there ALREADY appears to be an AR coating on the inside of the crystal. It looks faintly purple. It's not in the official specs for the watch, but it sure appears to be there. We also decided not to DLC the hands, since these hands have some very delicate parts. Instead, Jack painted the frames black and then re-lumed the hands with the same color lum as the original (nice lum too...but not really effective since the hour markers have no lum at all).
I also put the watch on an Oyster style bracelet so you could see how I'm going to wear it.

The watch is keeping perfect time (within 1 second / 24 hours).
Hope you like it as much as I do


----------



## Aquavit (May 2, 2012)

That's a superb looking timepiece and the mods to the hands have greatly improved the appearance and readability of the dial.

I'm finding the idea of a 24hr watch appealing and an Airman is high on my "wanted" list, but the one thing that spoils this 1953 model is the AM/PM/NOON markings. Why have Glycine done this, it's almost a dumbing down of the face???


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

I agree the AM PM is just plain silly...but consistent with some of their vintage pieces. And it's not unlike splitting the dial in half with gray on one side and black on the other, as they did with the SSTs. Anyway, I see the Am PM as a quaint carryover element from the earlier Airman. Luckily, the AM PM is not noticeable when the watch is actuall on the wrist and is easily ignored.


----------



## Aquavit (May 2, 2012)

Dennis Smith said:


> I agree the AM PM is just plain silly...but consistent with some of their vintage pieces. And it's not unlike splitting the dial in half with gray on one side and black on the other, as they did with the SSTs. Anyway, I see the Am PM as a quaint carryover element from the earlier Airman. Luckily, the AM PM is not noticeable when the watch is actuall on the wrist and is easily ignored.


At 42mm dia. and and under 12mm high the watch should wear quite nicely on my 7.5" wrist, what size wrist do you have (if you don't mind me asking)?


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

It does wear well. My wrist is tiny...about 6.4"


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

I had always looked to add a Glycine Airman to my collecction with so much history behind it. It always amazes me that the Airman series has remained pretty much the same watch from the 1950s when it was first launched though with some moden changes which are always welcome in today's world.

Somehow this Airman watch has eluded me all the while. But when I looked at the Airman 1953 Vintage, I decided that is the watch for me.and last month I placed my order for a piece.
And now I am a proud and happy owner of the Airman 1953 Ltd Edition number 336/600. 

Watch arrived yesterday. But I must say for a watch of this price range, the wooden box looks nice but "cheap". :-d I have seen watches half of this price range but with more elaborate packaging and stuff.
But then I thought to myself "Who cares...." I am not going to wear the box but the watch. The Airman 1953 Vintage is an absolute beauty and I am really impressed. I am so glad I decided to wait to get this 1953 Vintage Ltd Edition! :-! The domed sapphire, cyclops, crystal caseback with engraved rotor, the fit and finish of this watch just blows me away...the watch is so comfortable when I wore it on the OEM nylon strap.

This is my first 24H watch and I will never look at another 24H watch from another brand again....will post pictures soon....thanks folks for all the pictures and reviews of this watch. Indeed a remarkable brand and model!


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

In the office with my new Airman LE No. 336 which just arrived 2 days ago :


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

The cool thing about the box with the sliding top is that it's EXACTLY like the boxes the original Airmans came in (back in the 50's and 60's). Vintage box style ;-)


----------



## Cumulus (Jul 4, 2015)

Dennis Smith said:


> It does wear well. My wrist is tiny...about 6.4"


Dennis, John here. I've read with interest your discussion about your Airman Vintage 1953. I just purchased what appears to be a slightly modified model of same, the "Limited Edition No. GL0157." I'm hoping it's the very same watch, with only different hour & minute hands. This was my first order from Jomashop and I hope they're everything others of these fora claim they are. Cut to the chase: I, too, have a small wrist, about 6 1/4"; however, I'm accustomed to wearing larger watches and steel bracelets. The Airman I ordered comes with a NATO strap, something I find rather unattractive and uncomfortable. I'd like to find a nice steel bracelet or heavy leather band. What vendors might you suggest? I have yet to check, but might Glycine offer signed bracelets to retrofit (I should think the most appropriate alternative). Thanks in advance for any help you might offer! JB


----------



## Cumulus (Jul 4, 2015)

Dennis Smith said:


> It does wear well. My wrist is tiny...about 6.4"


Dennis, John here. I've read with interest your discussion about your Airman Vintage 1953. I just purchased what appears to be a slightly modified model of same, the "Limited Edition No. GL0157." I'm hoping it's the very same watch, with only different hour & minute hands. This was my first order from Jomashop and I hope they're everything others of these fora claim they are. Cut to the chase: I, too, have a small wrist, about 6 1/4"; however, I'm accustomed to wearing larger watches and steel bracelets. The Airman I ordered comes with a NATO strap, something I find rather unattractive and uncomfortable. I'd like to find a nice steel bracelet or heavy leather band. What vendors might you suggest? I have yet to check, but might Glycine offer signed bracelets to retrofit (I should think the most appropriate alternative). Thanks in advance for any help you might offer! JB


----------



## Cumulus (Jul 4, 2015)

Dennis Smith said:


> Pic from Jack. The black hands turned out even better than I had hoped! Looks super. I'll have it back in a few days!
> 
> View attachment 920321


Dennis: Who blackened your Airman's hands? What was the process? Thanks!


----------

